# Can a Red Bull Fridge be used as a Humi?



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

I really do not know to much about how the wine cooler/mini fridge things works, but my friend gave me a Red Bull firdge a few months ago and now that I am filling up my 100ct humidor, I would like to have a humi where I can put boxes in. Can the Red Bull fridge be used or do I need a wine fridge? Thanks for your help.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Is it thermoelectric? And, can you adjust the temp?


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> Is it thermoelectric? And, can you adjust the temp?


I have not found any way to adjust the temp. I do not know if it is thermoelectric, how can I tell. Why does the temp matter? Would I have it turned on when the cigars are in there? I keep it in my basement so it is always pretty cool. What ranges of temp are OK for the cigars?

THANK YOU!


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

deep said:


> I have not found any way to adjust the temp. I do not know if it is thermoelectric, how can I tell. Why does the temp matter? Would I have it turned on when the cigars are in there? I keep it in my basement so it is always pretty cool. What ranges of temp are OK for the cigars?
> 
> THANK YOU!


If you are not worried about the temp, then the only thing you need to look into is plugging any drain, making sure the gasket on the door works (both to hold humidity) and then make sure that it is cleaned so as not to transmit other oders finally set it up with beads and some Spanish cedar or old boxes and you are good to go. some ideas for you Build Your Own

Temperature range ~60-70 +/- a couple of degrees.


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

This is used to control a refrigerator for homebrewing. It has a temperature range of -30F to 220F.

www[dot]breworganic[dot]com[slash]rancodigitalrefrigeratortemperaturecontroller[dot]aspx

P.S. If the above link doesn't come through do a search for "Ranco Digital Refrigerator Temperature Controller". Stupid post restrictions.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Look at the back of the unit. If there is a compressor (a metal ball looking thing with copper tubes coming out of it) then its a fridgerator. Some people swear by fridges and use a thermo timer, others swear by whinecoolers with Electro thermo cooling. If a fridge is left running it _could _dry out the humidity, thats why people use the timers. If its a thermo electric type and its going to be in your basement; I'd plug any drains, make sure it seals well, throw in a pound or so of 65% beads, make some shelves/trays and have at it! Then you got one cool looking Humi.

_I prefer MONSTERenergy drinks though._

Let us know how it works out and post a few pics if possible.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I should have some time to start working on it this weekend, I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

some friend he could've gave you a monster fridge lol 

post some pics of the back of the unit and we'll tell you i do believe they are actual refrigerators though


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I can tell you from having worked with Red Bull that those are not thermoelectric and they run cold as hell. You cant get that crap cold enough to make it palatable. You can use it, since its not frost free, but you will need to get an outboard thermometer that plugs in the wall in front of the plug for the fridge. They also oscilate a little, but that only hurts wine, not baccy.


----------

